# P99 Price in CA?



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

O.K. you guys have me jonesing for a P99 in .40 S&W. I'd prefer double action single action IF that's an option. What variant am I looking for and what should I expect to pay? Any ideas on who might carry them here in Southern CA? I have yet to see one in a gun store.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

you are looking for the AS model. It is DA/SA. Here in Ohio P99's go for around $550; no idea about CA. You may want to check some of the major on-line distributors and shop for the best price, then have it transfered in to the shop you normally do business with.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

You are probably looking at 650-700 is for the AS. I paid $620 for a QA a local store had in stock here in the OC. I have yet to see store that has an AS in stock around here, but I believe another member just ordered his AS through an Anaheim store.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

OwensDad said:


> You are probably looking at 650-700 is for the AS. I paid $620 for a QA a local store had in stock here in the OC. I have yet to see store that has an AS in stock around here, but I believe another member just ordered his AS through an Anaheim store.
> 
> Hope this is of some help.


Man, you must have checked a place I didn't...I ordered an AS through a shop nearby, they charged the sticker price ($665) plus tax, dros fees, etc.

They did order extra magazines for me and a lifetime warranty...but, yeah, it's pricey in California.

My next go-round I may do the purchase-online-and-transfer thing.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Just bought mine recently here in Nor Cal.

Most dealers up here wanted list price, and the good deals were around $630, which is what I paid for mine. They also happened to be the ONLY place I could find that had a fullsize AS model in stock, so I jumped on it. I found two AS compacts and a ton of QAs available.These were all 9mm.

Are you looking for a fullsize or a compact in .40?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a full size.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

And of course we can only (legally) get the 10 round mags with any semi auto in CA.


----------

